# Do you like kissing?



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

I don't. I don't like the saliva and the the taste of someone else in my mouth. I've been dating this guy and every time he kisses me, the only thing I think about is going to the bathroom and brushing my teeth. He doesn't have bad breath, but I don't like tasting his spit in my mouth. He makes noises and it seems like he swallows my mouth whole. I can't even enjoy the guy as soon as he kisses me i'm so turned off. I sent him a message that I'm not a fan of kissing, "sleepovers", and PDA. I'm pretty sure I've just committed dating suicide, but I don't feel like I'm being myself. I'm not this mushy, makeout queen and I don't want to lie or have to act like someone else for a guy to like. I want to be myself (as weird as I am) and have someone that likes _that_. I'll probably be alone for years to come.


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

Blue Bird said:


> He doesn't have bad breath, but I don't like tasting his spit in my mouth. He makes noises and it seems like he swallows my mouth whole.


Maybe he's not the best kisser?



Blue Bird said:


> I sent him a message that I'm not a fan of kissing, "sleepovers", and PDA. I'm pretty sure I've just committed dating suicide, but I don't feel like I'm being myself.


I'm guessing he'll interpret that as you not being into him, but it's good that you aren't changing who you are for the sake of a relationship.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes I love it, it's one of the best feelings ever, but I don't like to think about it because it only makes me feel down because I know I won't be doing it again in a long time if ever.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm sure I would love it once I tried it.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

I think it's as good, if not better than, sex. Nothing would be more intimate than tongue kissing someone while naked, no sex, just kissing.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

emerge said:


> Maybe he's not the best kisser?
> 
> I'm guessing he'll interpret that as you not being into him, but it's good that you aren't changing who you are for the sake of a relationship.


I hope not. 
There's too much spit involved.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Blue Bird said:


> I hope not.
> There's too much spit involved.


Maybe you could tell him that, in a subtle way of course. Tell him to shut up and not move. And then show him how you want to be kissed by kissing him that way. [handcuffs and blindfold optional].


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Misanthropic said:


> I think it's as good, if not better than, sex. Nothing would be more intimate than tongue kissing someone while naked, no sex, just kissing.


Hmm, dont know about as good as but it is pretty up there for me.


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

I _love_ to kiss.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

I adore kissing
or abhor it, depending on the kisser


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well the only time I did it, it ended in laughing. So it was funny if nothing else! xD


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

My ex said that when we were making out it was like I was trying to eat her face. So I guess I like it a little _too_ much.


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

So, any of you girls wanna make out?


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

As I recall, I like it alot.
That was quite a long time ago though... I don't even miss it now.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm a huge fan of kissing. I know many of you likely find it hard to imagine me as very affectionate, but I can be. If I like a girl, I certainly want to kiss her deeply and with passion. I personally have never found saliva to have any taste and I very much like women who aren't afraid to use their tongue when kissing. It's very intimate and enjoyable to me.

I'm not afraid of saliva -- if she wishes to paint my teeth and all the rest of my mouth's interior with saliva using her tongue, I'm sure not going to complain.

Not sure if I'm allowed to say this, but I'm fine with kissing a woman even after she's performed what Bill Clinton doesn't deem to be sexual relations.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Multiple boyfriends and a husband later kissing is just disgusting. I tried to like it... I tried different things... In the end I have given up. Irregardless of how it's done or how recently the other person has brushed their teeth it just ends up being an instant turn off. It's also kind of hard to breathe and not being able to breathe is a slight phobia of mine. I don't like anything pressing on my throat or blocking my nose and mouth.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Not sure if I'm allowed to say this, but I'm fine with kissing a woman even after she's performed what Bill Clinton doesn't deem to be sexual relations.


lol.

To respond to the question...I don't know if I like it b/c I've never done it. Which is a small problem because if the first person who kisses me is bad at it, then that might give me a bad impression of what kissing is like. But being that I am aware of that, I will keep an open mind.

I don't think you committed dating suicide. It's good that you were open about it. No use continuing something you don't enjoy.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm sure there are enough similar to you to make it quite possible you'd meet someone where such a revelation would suit their tastes.

I liked kissing my recent ex at first, before it ended. It could be sublime, which overrode any physical discomfort and sensitivity. However, I've found most people aren't truly open, at least not for long, to that kind of intimacy. While the emotional bond with my ex was ending, so was the pleasure of kissing. If we were to do it now, it would feel like kissing myself--not interesting. I only give pecks now, which is really something considering I could only ever bring myself to do that with partners/love interests.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Never done it so I wouldn't know what its like.


----------



## Josh90 (Aug 22, 2008)

Only time I kissed a girl I was drunk at a party, we kissed for atleast 10 minutes, it was amazing.


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

It's good you're being real with him and staying true to yourself. I didn't do that. I changed for the last guy I had dated. One thing though that I liked about the whole relationship is that we taught each other things. Before dating him I was miserably alone and though I didn't like the surprise visits and him bring his friends over often (ppl I did NOT know) it broke me out my shell a bit and I was having good times I hadn't had since I was 11 years old. I think you should talk to him. You don't want to lose the relationship if something could've been done to make it more comfortable and enjoyable


----------



## benyamin (May 11, 2010)

never kissed


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

Nope, but then again maybe the right guy might make me change my mind!


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

oh, and to the question...
*YES!*
i_Love_Kissing!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Never done it. Feel like I would have a heart attack if I was ever presented with the opportunity. But I'm sure I would like it if I got over the omg am I doing this right.

/sigh


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

It's funny there are probably alot of people here who would wonder what you have to complain about since not many people are lucky enough to even get kissed in the first place and would count you as being fortunate that you have someone to kiss. In terms of this guy though I'm glad your communicating how you feel, if he's making you uncomfortable it's important to let him know you don't appreciate it when he is trying to swallow your whole mouth. He is a sloppy kisser who seems to want to move too fast for you. 

Again there are many who would kill even to be in that place (It can be very frustrating for people who don't have that experience so if the opportunity came up I don't know for sure but I wouldn't doubt anyone taking the opportunity. A Kiss though should never make you uncomfortable. 

When I was single Seeing other people PDA made me very uncomfortable it almost felt as if they were doing it to say look how much better I am then you and what a loser you are because I have this hot girl etc; Now that I am in a wonderful new relationship it's up to us as a couple to decide how comfortable we are. If you don't want PDA then your boyfriend needs to respect that your not comfortable in that direction and that yes you don't appreciate the inappropriate kissing.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

silentcliche said:


> My ex said that when we were making out it was like I was trying to eat her face. So I guess I like it a little _too_ much.


Yeah, it's like he's swallowing my mouth....


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

LaRibbon said:


> I'm not this mushy, makeout queen either but I do like kissing IF it's with the right person. He might be a bad kisser producing too much spit or maybe you aren't that attracted to him? Or maybe there was some anxiety there...the first time I kissed I was practically frozen with fear and didn't really enjoy it.


There was some anxiety, because I wasn't looking forward to it. I've kissed my last ex (once, I think) and didn't like it then either. I just don't like all the wetness. After he kisses me it feels like there's spit above my top lip and I don't like his taste.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

The first guy I kissed, kissed me on the lips first and his mouth was all over my face, but when he kissed my neck I liked it. The current guy, did the neck thing and I felt nothing. He smacks too and makes noised, ughhhh!

UltraShy: Spit does have a taste. Maybe I'm more sensitive to tastes and smells than most people. I would definitely _not_ be okay with with kissing after certain sexual acts.

Ironpain: I understand what you're saying, but I'm not one do to something for the sake of saying I've done it. I won't stay with a guy, just so I can say I have a boyfriend, or to feel "better" than someone. If I do something I want it to feel good and feel right, otherwise I'll take to being alone and boyfriend-less. If I'm not satisfied I'm going to complain (whether in my own head like a coward, writing it down, or venting to a friend), while still realizing others want to be in my shoes. If I'm not happy I'm not happy. Everyone wants to be happy. I think I just sounded really mean.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Is it perhaps a germ phobia?

I don't know if I would like kissing. It would be nice one day to find out, though.


----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

A guy made out with me for the first time last week. To be honest, it felt kind of weird. I don't think I was doing it right. I was really nervous the whole time, so maybe that's why.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

melodymuffin said:


> RIGHT ON! i admire how you straight up told him this. im the same way!


Thanks, it feels right, but I feel sad. I think this is another relationship that won't happen. I hate feeling like a complete weirdo or alien.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

LostInReverie said:


> Is it perhaps a germ phobia?
> 
> I don't know if I would like kissing. It would be nice one day to find out, though.


I don't think so. I don't like spit outside my mouth, especially not someone else's. I don't fear that he will make me sick, but it just feels gross and wet and then there's his taste....


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Maybe you could tell him that, in a subtle way of course. Tell him to shut up and not move. And then show him how you want to be kissed by kissing him that way. [handcuffs and blindfold optional].


I'm going to take that as a hint.



silentcliche said:


> My ex said that when we were making out it was like I was trying to eat her face. So I guess I like it a little _too_ much.


This is totally disappointing. :teeth

I love kissing. If someone sucks at it I just teach them.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

He's doing it wrong.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

On a serious note, if you don't like kissing, it's fine, there's nothing wrong with that. I don't like to be pentrated, and that's fine too. People have different preferences when it comes to sexual activity, there's nothing you're _supposed _to like.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

^ nope sorry I refuse to read this post. It started with on a serious note, and was posted by berry. Nope. Its just wrong


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Kissing is great, but cuddling/hugs is better by far. Hugs don't get enough respect, yo.


----------



## CuartaVez (Dec 8, 2009)

It's one of those things i think i'm not good at but i'm always told i am.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

strawberryjulius said:


> On a serious note, if you don't like kissing, it's fine, there's nothing wrong with that. I don't like to be pentrated, and that's fine too. People have different preferences when it comes to sexual activity, there's nothing you're _supposed _to like.


Liking kissing seems to be the norm, well he thinks it's weird that I think it's gross.  I'm supposed to like a lot of things and I don't share my dislikes those things with certain people because I don't want to be seen as abnormal.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Uhm, the first time someone tried to kiss me I said no, but I think that was because I was scared of doing it wrong. The next person I told that I didn't like it, told me that I love it (it was play) and it was okay. I didn't love it though, because it was new and I still didn't feel like I was doing it right also he tasted like tobacco. The next person sucked my lips off...which was interesting. :/ Then the next one was fine, because I think we were evenly matched. So, I don't like kissing at first because it's awkward. It's not like you who just plain doesn't like it. I guess I can see what you don't like, however. I mean if you're going to french kiss then you're tasting the other persons mouth and swaping spit and all that...so that can be kinda yucky if you think about it. It's nice that you're able to tell your boyfriend about your feelings. Do you think smooching (still somewhat passionate, but no tongue) would be better? It also sounds like maybe it would be better if he doesn't open his mouth so wide. Have you suggested that? Oh and PapaSmurf has it, cuddling is the BEST!


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Uhm, the first time someone tried to kiss me I said no, but I think that was because I was scared of doing it wrong. The next person I told that I didn't like it, told me that I love it (it was play) and it was okay. I didn't love it though, because it was new and I still didn't feel like I was doing it right also he tasted like tobacco. The next person sucked my lips off...which was interesting. :/ Then the next one was fine, because I think we were evenly matched. So, I don't like kissing at first because it's awkward. It's not like you who just plain doesn't like it. I guess I can see what you don't like, however. I mean if you're going to french kiss then you're tasting the other persons mouth and swaping spit and all that...so that can be kinda yucky if you think about it. It's nice that you're able to tell your boyfriend about your feelings. Do you think smooching (still somewhat passionate, but no tongue) would be better? It also sounds like maybe it would be better if he doesn't open his mouth so wide. Have you suggested that? Oh and PapaSmurf has it, cuddling is the BEST!


Actually, he's not my boyfriend. I don't know if I'd like that, there would still be spit...I don't know, maybe if his kisses were less dry. I don't want to tell him what to do and make him feel like he doesn't know what he's doing. He's the more experienced one and I'm the virgin (Oh an apparently he could tell that right away without me saying. Ughhhhh, I HATE that!!) I'd like cuddle if I didn't sweat when nervous. I get self conscious about...well BO. Nothing works and I sweat like a slave.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't like french kissing, but without tongue I'm okay. The wetness thing bothers me too. I mean, if sharing a jolly rancher with your friend is gross than isn't french kissing the ultimate hygienic offense?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

When the chemistry is there, yes! Not one for tongue in the mouth, though! uke

Kudos to you, Bluebird, for sticking to your guns! Flexibility in a relationship is good, but you can only bend so far before you snap!


----------



## faux (Sep 10, 2010)

I like kissing, particularly on the lips, cheek and neck. I can understand not liking tongues and getting all slobbery. You need to lubricate your lips up a little, but not using copious amounts of spit... Bleh!

I also agree with papaSmurf - hugs are under-rated :yes


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

I miss it alot


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

Ughhhhh...he hasn't replied to my last message yet. I know he's busy this weekend, but I can't stop thinking about what he's going to say. I want it to be good, but I kind of don't care. Whatever happens, happens...I throw my hands up.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Maybe I haven't kissed the right person, well I know I haven't but I'm not too much of a fan. Than again the chemistry was way off and I didn't appreciate the fact that my tongue seems to always be left hanging...


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

ehh I cant cuddle to long i get a bit anxious to just move around unless im really comfortable or if its raining
kissing with the right person who knows how to kiss and doesnt try to drown you with there tongue, ya


----------



## SomeRandomGuy (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm going to agree with everyone who says that he's doing it wrong. Props for not putting up with any more face sucking. 

I'm a big fan of kissing, when it's done correctly anyway. Which means that your whole body has to be into it... What you're doing with your hands, legs etc is really just as important as what you're doing with your mouth. Which means that (and yes, this does warrent repeating) SIMPLY SUCKING SOMEONE'S FACE OFF DOES NOT COUNT AS PROPER KISSING.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

papaSmurf said:


> Kissing is great, but cuddling/hugs is better by far. Hugs don't get enough respect, yo.


I know.I love hugs  and cuddling.It's wayyy better than kissing.

Kissing on the lips is nice with the right person.French kissing hasen't been any good so far.I don't really like feeling of it.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I enjoy it unless the girl is super aggressive, and it's only good in small amounts interspersed with other activities. :yes


----------



## Gary (Oct 19, 2008)

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWww, NO!!!! GIRLS HAVE COOTIES!

Nah, kissing is nice, sometimes it gets boring but I do like it.


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

Blue Bird said:


> Ughhhhh...he hasn't replied to my last message yet. I know he's busy this weekend, but I can't stop thinking about what he's going to say. I want it to be good, but I kind of don't care. Whatever happens, happens...I throw my hands up.


Soooo what happened ?


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

accepting myself said:


> Soooo what happened ?


Well he said it's not a deal breaker. I don't know what it's going to be like when/if we go out again. It will definitely be awkward. Right now he's working on school/work related stuff.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

Gary said:


> EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWww, NO!!!! GIRLS HAVE COOTIES!
> 
> Nah, kissing is nice, sometimes it gets boring but I do like it.


LOL  Yeah, eewwww cooties!


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Haven't read every post but it sounds like tongues. Why don't you just tactfully tell him not to/you like lips better?


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

low said:


> Haven't read every post but it sounds like tongues. Why don't you just tactfully tell him not to/you like lips better?


I'll try  I feel bad, I don't want to tell him what to do or how to do it. I'm the virgin, he's the pro.... I feel like he will just think that I have know authority. I have kissed before, but that's it.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I love it if it's with the right person. And if they are good at it. Which he was.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes I like it.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

With a great gal, YES! kissing rocks my socks!! Love P.D.A., too.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks for the replies guys. I think I'm going to talk to him about it some more.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Yes I love kissing.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes I love a nice long snog! :mushy But it's been aaaaaaaaaaages since I've had one.:rain


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Kissing is fun.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

papaSmurf said:


> Kissing is great, but cuddling/hugs is better by far. Hugs don't get enough respect, yo.


I have to agree. Although kissing is alright nothing tops snuggles.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

In fact screw kissing snuggling IS the best.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

This is interesting. It seems the vast majority of guys like kissing while most of the girls don't or are indifferent. I wouldn't have guessed that.

Add me to the list of guys who like kissing, although the fact that every time it's happened I've also been drinking might have something to do with my likeing for it.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

its fine as long as it leads to the good stuff. kissing just be affectionate is ****ing horrible. go brush your teeth.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Dane said:


> This is interesting. It seems the vast majority of guys like kissing while most of the girls don't or are indifferent. I wouldn't have guessed that.
> 
> Add me to the list of guys who like kissing, although the fact that every time it's happened I've also been drinking might have something to do with my likeing for it.


I'm a girl and I like kissing too, well, the idea of it anyway (I've NBK). Certain times it seems more of a turn-on than sex itself, but that's just me.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Do I like kissing? Hecks-to-da-yeah motha sucka! Shoot...


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Jaiyyson said:


> In fact screw kissing snuggling IS the best.


I agree. Snuggling lasts longer than kissing. Kissing is tiring; snuggling is restful.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

I see how the aftermath is, we're supposed to hang out later tonight....


----------



## FireSoks (Sep 19, 2010)

I like being carried up a flight of stairs the best. lol, glad you're going talk it out some more with him. Hopefully he'll be understanding.


----------



## Halcyon Daze (Dec 22, 2008)

kissing seems like it could be all right with the right person in theory. Never done it though. But if I stop and think about it, I'm kind of a germ-phobe and I also think saliva has an unfortunate ick factor.


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

Everyone will like kissing.That is Nature...



> Posted by blue bird
> I've been dating this guy and every time he kisses me, the only thing I think about is going to the bathroom and brushing my teeth. He doesn't have bad breath, but I don't like tasting his spit in my mouth. He makes noises and it seems like he swallows my mouth whole.


Hahaha


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

ohpewp said:


> He's doing it wrong.


Yeah, I think that too. It shouldn't be aggressive unless you are responding that way as well. One person should not push the other into another level. If you arent responding like that, he should back down naturally. It's good you told him.


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

I love kissing however that seldom happens...only while I was in a long relationship..so with one person; I want to kiss someone else but I do believe that is never going to happen again, or take years!


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

Sameer said:


> Everyone will like kissing.That is Nature...
> 
> Hahaha


Perhaps, it's growing on me.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Ironpain said:


> It's funny there are probably a lot of people here who would wonder what you have to complain about since not many people are lucky enough to even get kissed in the first place and would count you as being fortunate that you have someone to kiss.


+1.


----------



## kazzy (Sep 25, 2010)

if u dont like to use tongues then just give him lots of short kisses (without tongues) on the lips. i love little kisses like that then do the same down to his neck. your find yourself both giggling finding yourself all ticklish and have a cuddle . just say to him he is a excellant kisser but u love to do little kisses the most and find it more romantic


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes. I love kissing. However, my first kiss was pretty terrible. It was only maybe a couple years ago. The guy ended up being a creep and he wreaked of Marlboro Light Cigarettes. Plus the kiss was like a nasty tongue twister thing. But aside from that, kissing was wonderful when done with those few people I cared about.

As for the people that still have never kissed anyone, no worries - it will come eventually and you will like it.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

It does take a certain amount of cleanliness and someone I'm really into to think about it, but in the one true relationship I've had I quite enjoyed the kissing. For me it was very passionate and intense. Not just the lips, I quite enjoyed the slow progression it would often take towards kissing around the neck and elsewhere. If done correctly and with the right person I think it's very romantic and pleasurable. I guess I could see why some people might not be as into it though.


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

Just about as much as I love bacon. :b


----------



## GreenMind (Apr 27, 2011)

It depends on the person. I've hated kisses from two guys where one a was throat stabber(too much tongue!!) and the other enjoyed spreading saliva all around my mouth. The second was also a smoker and I wanted to puke every time he leaned in for a kiss.

I absolutely love kissing my boyfriend though. This is his first real relationship, and he didn't have much experience at all before me, so his kissing style now matches mine. He also understands that I am very sensitive to many smells, especially saliva, and doesn't enjoy sloppy kissing either.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Sure, it's nice.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Love kissing, especially the neck.


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

Most people are icky, I don't trust most peoples mouths.. but I will do it but enjoy it no feel bored yes.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I haven't kissed anyone yet & I'm little nervous to do so.

The thought of "tongue" makes me want to puke.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

silentcliche said:


> My ex said that when we were making out it was like I was trying to eat her face. So I guess I like it a little _too_ much.


I laughed really hard at this. Sorry 

I do miss it. I'm all about the little random affectionate kisses.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I've never been kissed and I can wait til marriage.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Uh.. its been loong time and i dont even wann try to recall, because those memories will kill me .


----------



## pjm1978 (Sep 28, 2009)

Like it.


----------



## 01001000 01010100 0101000 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes I enjoy it. And I've been told more then once that I'm a good kisser so that makes it even better.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm not very into kissing either and it's because of the wetness too. I just think it seems like the same idea as sharing hard candy with someone, but with them leaving a big wad of their spit on the candy before giving it back to you. that aspect kind of grosses me out. i like gentle kissing that can maybe build up to more intense kissing, but it has to start from a gentle point IMO. That's how I prefer it anyway...

Immediate aggressive kissing makes me feel like I'm being consumed and not loved, if that makes sense.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

i love it


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

My mind is so filthy, you wouldn't believe what's in there.

Spit swapping seems as tame as holding hands to me.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I can't remember. Probably.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh yes, I love kissing, And being kissed. It's been a long time though.

Trooper


----------



## Lionking92 (Apr 6, 2011)

i love kissing except when it's infront of other people. It just has to be the two us.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I've never done it, but even so I don't like the idea of it, nor do I like watching anyone do it. Why is such a distasteful, germy act so connected to attraction and expected in the realm of dating? A nice warm hug or a kiss on the cheek is far preferable, but sharing saliva and tasting your date's last meal isn't my idea of romantic.


----------



## snaps (Apr 30, 2011)

i absolutely love it. but i do know what you mean. i think it depends on who you're with and how you feel about them. my first gf i was completely in love with. we kissed constantly and i loved it. i could have done it all day.

my second gf which i didn't feel that much for i kind of got over the kissing after a month. it just became mundane and it was more gross and annoying than anything else. she wasn't for me and so we broke up.



Deathinmusic said:


> Yes I love it, it's one of the best feelings ever, but I don't like to think about it because it only makes me feel down because I know I won't be doing it again in a long time if ever.


yup. 100% agree with u. i start thinking about kissing the girl of my dreams and start to get insanely depressed cause it will most likely never happen so I stop myself. Not saying that out of self-pity, its actually true.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

IcedOver said:


> Why is such a distasteful, germy act so connected to attraction and expected in the realm of dating?


And you think sex is cleaner? That's what all the dating is leading up to. :]


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

odd one out -- The mouth is the dirtiest place on the body.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Kissing is one of my favorite pastimes... as long as it is with the right person and the chemistry is smokin'


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

IcedOver said:


> odd one out -- The mouth is the dirtiest place on the body.


Predicted your answer, hehe.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Absolutely.


----------



## Josh90 (Aug 22, 2008)

I've only properly kissed a girl once, it was long drunken kissing at a party. We must have been kissing for about 10mins straight, it was the greatest time of my life.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I like kissing!


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> I'm a huge fan of kissing. I know many of you likely find it hard to imagine me as very affectionate, but I can be. If I like a girl, I certainly want to kiss her deeply and with passion. I personally have never found saliva to have any taste and I very much like women who aren't afraid to use their tongue when kissing. It's very intimate and enjoyable to me.
> 
> I'm not afraid of saliva -- if she wishes to paint my teeth and all the rest of my mouth's interior with saliva using her tongue, I'm sure not going to complain.
> 
> Not sure if I'm allowed to say this, but I'm fine with kissing a woman even after she's performed what Bill Clinton doesn't deem to be sexual relations.


the you go into such detail about it, Kinda pisses me off.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

I think I've been called a good kisser because I am somewhat germaphobic when it comes to my mouth. I would rather kiss the lips then work the tongue excessively. Thus my slow and akward advances are perceived as talent :lol.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

^^^LOL that was funny


----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

I'd like to like kissing, but haven't had the chance to.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes :sigh


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Never tried it, but I probably would like it.


----------



## Fortune (Apr 4, 2011)

Blue Bird said:


> I hope not.
> There's too much spit involved.


oh no, he's a drooler.
dump him


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Blue bird, sounds like he's not the best kisser or you just don't like open mouthed kissing. Kissing can still be fun and passionate without being open mouth. If you can convince him to try keeping his mouth closed while kissing and you enjoy it you may have a future with him.

If he refuses or closed mouth is still a turn off, looks like you might have to move on.

Personally I LOVE kissing. Those that are bad at it can be taught. Only been with one girl who didn't like it and I dropped her like a bad habit.

She's happily married to a guy that doesn't like kissing either now BTW, so there's hope for you if you decide kissing's not your thing Blue bird. 

You're not a freak either way


----------



## WholeinSoul91 (Oct 15, 2010)

I love kissing, it's fun. I've had a few in the past couple of months and you'll only know if you like it once you've tried it, and I did. It's a helping experience because the more you do it,the better you can get. I find it the ultimate form of intimacy without the sexual levels.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I prefer kisses all over, not necessarily on the lips. I only like open mouth kissing if i'm really into the person,.. it's been way to long though. :blank


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

WholeinSoul91 said:


> I find it the ultimate form of intimacy without the sexual levels.


Massaging is pretty well on par with kissing, Regarding intimacy without the sexual levels . 
Well it is for me anyway. :teeth

Trooper


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

Kissing face, Yes. 
Kissing ***, No.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

lanzman said:


> Kissing ***, No.


Whoa! Let's not get hasty. Do careful research before reaching conclusions.

Don't knock it till you've tried it. :b


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

heroin said:


> Whoa! Let's not get hasty. Do careful research before reaching conclusions.
> 
> Don't knock it till you've tried it. :b


Are you advocating a** to mouth? You never go a** to mouth!


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Misanthropic79 said:


> Are you advocating a** to mouth? You never go a** to mouth!


Not really. I was advocating mouth to humps.
A**hole to mouth sounds disgusting even to my diseased brain.

But! you could always try to convince your partner to do it.... hmm.... I wonder how that'd feel.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

IcedOver said:


> odd one out -- The mouth is the dirtiest place on the body.


Actually I can think of a place on the body you'd likely want to avoid even more. It's located at the opposite end of the digestive system. Despite my love of licking & kissing, even my mouth doesn't want to go there.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

I had a dream last night about kissing a girl.

Sigh. I think kissing is amazing, and it's one of the only male/female bits of interaction that I know I am exceptionally good at. Every girlfriend I ever had, without exception, has complimented my kissing. 

Even the girl in my dream.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I LOVE to kiss. 

Kissing>Sex.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

heyJude said:


> I LOVE to kiss.
> 
> Kissing>Sex.


If only there were a way to combine kissing and sex. Oh, yeah, there is!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

It almost embarrassing to admit but if I kissed a girl I'd probably get aroused..that shows ya how much loving this brotha is getting...:sus


----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)

bwidger85 said:


> It almost embarrassing to admit but if I kissed a girl I'd probably get aroused..that shows ya how much loving this brotha is getting...:sus


lol but isn't that the way it should be? :yes


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Luminous said:


> lol but isn't that the way it should be? :yes


yeah, if your trying to have sex...besides that it'd be embarrassing


----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)

bwidger85 said:


> yeah, if your trying to have sex...besides that it'd be embarrassing


ohh I personally think it's cute... but that's just me...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Me too. Well not "cute", but flattering at least.


----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Me too. Well not "cute", but flattering at least.


Yeah I feel the same way, I feel flattered too :blush lol


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Haha, that is actually pretty funny. i never even thought of asking that question to a woman. i've had it happen before... can be debilitating unless you mention something about it... funny, because there is nothing i could do about it...


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Me too. Well not "cute", but flattering at least.


James Van Der Beek was being interviewed on "The Panel" here in Australia and they showed some footage of him making out with Katie Holmes on a bed and as he gets up you catch a quick glimpse of his raging boner and he actually said that a lot of actresses get offended if there's no reaction down there.

The reaction I've usually gotten was flattery but............

I had some movement one time kissing a girl and the look on her face was priceless, ABJECT HORROR! I was embarrased at the time but it makes me laugh now.

She was a cold fish, so f**k her!


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

Kissing is nice. I love swirling my tongue around hers.


----------



## justgottaloveme (May 16, 2011)

I Hate Kissing !! The longest relationship i ever had started when i had Mono!! Couldn't kiss for 6 months ... That became the norm


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Love it, of course.


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

Only had two kisses (both with the same person), but I enjoyed them immensely.


----------



## IfWinterEnds (Jun 4, 2010)

I like it a lot. Usually it's the other person who doesn't seem as into it, at least after a while or as much as I am. Maybe I'm a bad kisser, or maybe they're just not as into it.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Only if there's some physical chemistry and he's not bad at it.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Only if there's some physical chemistry and he's not bad at it.


What about you? Are you good at it? Or are you one o' thems who just sits there with their lips slightly parted?


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Love it ;D About as much as cuddles.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I honestly can't remember. It's been YEARS since I've been kissed. 

All I remember is him headbutting me and knocking teeth and biting each other.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I've only gotten a little peck on the cheek, nothing major though. Problem being I've never had a girlfriend!


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

I've only been kissed once and it wasn't enough to give me the idea of what kissing is like. I can only imagine it feels nice with someone you like.


----------



## FedorGOAT (May 21, 2011)

I always felt the same way. Some girls would just shove their tongue down my throat, always hated that. There's an art to kissing, you need to only use a LITTLE bit of tongue. To much tongue and its nasty. People just need to learn to use their lips more, it feel way better. Kissing the neck is always a turn on as well.

But I havent been with a girl and quite some time. God I miss being 15-18 years old. Those were the good days.... Kind of. At least in terms of relationships with girls.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I like it, but I think of it as a very special thing, if that makes sense. I don't kiss on the first date, I prefer to wait til the second or third. I've never understood people who can just go around kissing strangers. That really bugs me. :/ Imo, its something you should do with your significant other, someone special, not random people at parties or whatever. Luckily, my boyfriend feels the same way I do - probably why we're like best friends above everything else. Sorry for that little rant.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

mmhmm


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

JennaMarie said:


> Luckily, my boyfriend feels the same way I do - probably why we're like best friends above everything else.


That sounds good.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Not to be arrogant, but I do kiss well and when someone else is relaxed and isn't drooling down my face or being awkward and doesn't have breath that makes you wonder if your lips are wrapped around an anus instead.. I dig it. 

Seriously, oral hygiene - try it, it's only 3 minutes a day :O . Don't want to taste your unflossed teeth and white goopy tongue. Ew, there goes my lunch.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Never done it.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

:ditto


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Depressing.


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

JennaMarie said:


> I've never understood people who can just go around kissing strangers. That really bugs me. :/ Imo, its something you should do with your significant other, someone special, not random people at parties or whatever.


It bugs you that other people view kissing differently to the way you do?


----------



## EnchantingGhost (May 23, 2011)

Blue Bird said:


> I don't. I don't like the saliva and the the taste of someone else in my mouth. I've been dating this guy and every time he kisses me, the only thing I think about is going to the bathroom and brushing my teeth. He doesn't have bad breath, but I don't like tasting his spit in my mouth. He makes noises and it seems like he swallows my mouth whole. I can't even enjoy the guy as soon as he kisses me i'm so turned off. I sent him a message that I'm not a fan of kissing, "sleepovers", and PDA. I'm pretty sure I've just committed dating suicide, but I don't feel like I'm being myself. I'm not this mushy, makeout queen and I don't want to lie or have to act like someone else for a guy to like. I want to be myself (as weird as I am) and have someone that likes _that_. I'll probably be alone for years to come.


Maybe he's just kissing you in the wrong way than what you would like? I know this happened to me. With my first boyfriend (how do I put this the right way...) he was an incredibly sloppy kisser with also alot of saliva involved. Because of this I really didn't enjoy to French kiss.

With my current boyfriend, he is great at kissing  And now I do like to kiss. I think it's just a matter of taking control. How would you like to be kissed? Are you able to take charge and direct him and show him the way you want it to be?


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

I would if I could, but I can't, so I won't.


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

I am pretty sure that it depends on three things:
1. how much you are attracted to the person
2. how naturally your intimacy unfolds (being/not being in tune with one another's desires, (not) pushing events against the other's will)
3. style of kissing

I am personally attracted to the sensual and delicate touches of the lips, with no saliva involved... then it might develop.... if things 1 and 2 are fulfilled positively.

Gosh, this sounds like I've just made up a scientific theory on kissing.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

The key, IMO, is being absolutely attracted (especially sexually attracted) to the person you are kissing.


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

Just realized I haven't kissed anyone in about 2 yrs. Kissing is good so long as the other person knows how to kiss. I ain't no pro but I was completely turned off when this girl gave me these awful wet and sloppy french kisses. She would also stop abruptly and then begin the awful kissing again. It was terrible.


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

I'm not a huge fan of kissing because of all the people I've kissed, I never really felt much out of it...it just felt awkward. Maybe because I wasn't truly into them, I did after all end my relationships because I didn't have feelings for them. Maybe if I'm actually attracted to someone, I'll be able to do it without feeling weird. Everyone I've kissed said I'm a good kisser but it still was an awkward experience every time.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I love kissing, minus the risk of cold sores, it's fun as hell. I haven't kissed anyone in two months! :blank We used to go out on the town and see how many guys we could kiss in one night :teeth



SMOOZIE said:


> I am pretty sure that it depends on three things:
> 1. how much you are attracted to the person
> 2. how naturally your intimacy unfolds (being/not being in tune with one another's desires, (not) pushing events against the other's will)
> 3. style of kissing
> ...


I'd say it's a pretty good theory.


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't know if I like kissing. I would like to try to know if I like it. But I want to do it with a boy I like so I don't think I will find out very soon


----------



## VidaDuerme (May 28, 2011)

I love a good make out session, I think they're a lot of fun. I'm not a fan of overly damp kisses, but that's my only real issue.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

oh yeah


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

Kissing is the best. The feeling of having soft, warm lips pressing against yours is wonderful


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

Ununderstood said:


> Just realized I haven't kissed anyone in about 2 yrs. Kissing is good so long as the other person knows how to kiss. I ain't no pro but I was completely turned off when this girl gave me these awful wet and sloppy french kisses. She would also stop abruptly and then begin the awful kissing again. It was terrible.


lol


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Very much. Kissing is an art. Start slow and build with heat.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Sometimes.


----------

